# Natural Or Unnatural Strength?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

100KG bench pressing is this natural or rather Un-natural strength?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

4 x 20 =80 plus a few kilos for the hollow bar. not sure that makes 100 Kg.

i bench 4 X 10 + 4 X1 = 44 plus solid steel bar about 7 Kg total so about 50kg.

my technique is better than his and i am an old fart with no significant muscle mass.

this is not my max lift, as i suspect 80 odd is not your mates but on the whole he is good but not superman.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr but 100kilos bench pressed 52 reps in one set isn't bad going is it? 

I think his max is 260kilos for bench pressing.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Oly bars weight 20kg.

50 odd reps of 100kg is pretty good going. The burn must be incredible after 20 reps let alone 50.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Not that hard for someone whos lifted for yrs, i could press 100 kg for 10 after only 3 months training( as my 3rd set of 10) , and that was unassisted.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

when i was bodybuilding, i used to be able to rep 170kg for 6 maxed to failure at 185kg, i used to warm up doing 40 reps of 80kg then 20 at 100kg, 10 at 140 and the last would be a failure at 150 or failure at 170 al according who i was training with, i would be lucky now to bench a ton then it would be a trip to casualty


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

When I were a lad we used to have to lift 5 cows

with one arm while pulling a 747 wit t'other

arm and all while darnin dads socks with our

bare feet!

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, to be fair he is stronger than i certainly ever was, even without the recurring tendon issues i have in my knees and rotator cuff - old fart, i told you.

didn't know the olympic bar was 20 Kg, have never trained with olympic kit

think i am just jealous that he is making money out of training where as i just use it to try and be less fat :lol: :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> ok, to be fair he is stronger than i certainly ever was, even without the recurring tendon issues i have in my knees and rotator cuff - old fart, i told you.
> 
> didn't know the olympic bar was 20 Kg, have never trained with olympic kit
> 
> think i am just jealous that he is making money out of training where as i just use it to try and be less fat :lol: :lol:


  The standard bar used at home probably weighs about 1-2kg. I often wonder if I'll damage mine when I put more than about 60kg on it. I think I have about 90kg in total I've loaded onto it once and I swear it was bending. That said, I'm usually more worried about damaging my floorboards than the bendiness of the bar.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Those crappy DP-Weider home kits the barbells do bend, loaded one with about 105-110Kilos once and the bar never straightened afterwards.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Those crappy DP-Weider home kits the barbells do bend, loaded one with about 105-110Kilos once and the bar never straightened afterwards.


Thanks for the warning! I think I'll stop buying extra weights and go for an Oly bar instead.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> When I were a lad we used to have to lift 5 cows
> 
> with one arm while pulling a 747 wit t'other
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Here's what I use :grin:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Marcy sell a reasonable Oly bar they're GREAT, the bar is also revolving which reduces wrist strain etc.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if you get an olympic bar none of your weights will fit as the hole is bigger on an olympic than a household bar


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> if you get an olympic bar none of your weights will fit as the hole is bigger on an olympic than a household bar


Simply one word...bugger!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > if you get an olympic bar none of your weights will fit as the hole is bigger on an olympic than a household bar
> ...


Two words: duck tape.


----------



## Coldwarkid (Dec 10, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> when i was bodybuilding, i used to be able to rep 170kg for 6 maxed to failure at 185kg, i used to warm up doing 40 reps of 80kg then 20 at 100kg, 10 at 140 and the last would be a failure at 150 or failure at 170 al according who i was training with, i would be lucky now to bench a ton then it would be a trip to casualty


Are you sure that's kg and not lbs? If it is, then that's incredible. Most people couldn't lift 170 kg for 1 rep as a power lift, never mind 6.


----------



## Coldwarkid (Dec 10, 2012)

bry1975 said:


> Arr but 100kilos bench pressed 52 reps in one set isn't bad going is it?
> 
> I think his max is 260kilos for bench pressing.


100kg for 52reps is very good going. I'm not sure what use such high reps is going to be though. Power lifters do 1 to 4 reps. Body builders generally do 6 to 16 reps depending on exercise and whether they're in a bulking or cutting phase and endurance athletes tend to do 12 to 20 reps or just keep going for around 45 seconds. It's not really common practice to bang out so many reps.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Coldwarkid said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > when i was bodybuilding, i used to be able to rep 170kg for 6 maxed to failure at 185kg, i used to warm up doing 40 reps of 80kg then 20 at 100kg, 10 at 140 and the last would be a failure at 150 or failure at 170 al according who i was training with, i would be lucky now to bench a ton then it would be a trip to casualty
> ...


absolutely positive and i was no where near the biggest or best at benching in my gym my arms are too long to be really good at benching.


----------



## Coldwarkid (Dec 10, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> Coldwarkid said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


I'm an endurance athlete, so never going to be particularly big in size but a recent health scare has lead to me losing a shedload of weight so I've been spending more time in the gym recently. I can bench 100kg now for 6 reps and can't imagine ever being able to lift much more than that.


----------

